# Rory's Thread (Missy's Foal)



## MissysMum (May 18, 2014)

Rory is three weeks old today and is starting to grow up at an alarming rate and so I thought i'd do a thread all about Rory!

So far, in his short life, Rory has seen a vet, being haltered, tied up and rugged, had a good groom and gone for his first walk off the yard! He is a little tank and we have no doubt he'll be bigger than Missy in no time!

Here are some pictures from today!


----------



##  (May 18, 2014)

He is looking grand! So, I don't remember, how tall was daddy?

Don't worry about his growing size, some little ones do lots of early growth, reaching close to their adult height in the first year. Then, the growth pattern tapers off, and little more is gained. My Falabellas always followed this pattern -- they reached their maximum height in the first year, gaining less than an inch after their yearling birthday.

He just looks healthy and strong, and is quite the HANDSOME boy!!


----------



## MissysMum (May 18, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> He is looking grand! So, I don't remember, how tall was daddy?
> 
> Don't worry about his growing size, some little ones do lots of early growth, reaching close to their adult height in the first year. Then, the growth pattern tapers off, and little more is gained. My Falabellas always followed this pattern -- they reached their maximum height in the first year, gaining less than an inch after their yearling birthday.
> 
> He just looks healthy and strong, and is quite the HANDSOME boy!!


His father was 14hh as a 3-year-old he is now rising 5, I believe and I don't know his current size. Rory seems to be filling out quickly and is very strong, probably all the drinking he is doing. He is also very fast, faster than Missy! I'm so excited about him and can't wait to see how he grows


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 18, 2014)

What a Lovely Boy.


----------



## MissysMum (May 23, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAc_rPzkzE0


----------



##  (May 23, 2014)

Oh, he is simply fabulous! And mom will lose her "pregnancy" weight in no time at all if she tries keeping up with him!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 24, 2014)

He really is so stunning, and he's making marvellous progress too!


----------



## MissysMum (May 24, 2014)

Thanks both xx


----------

